# Applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment today, 25/04/2015



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello All,

I applied for Applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment today on 25/04/2015, for the ANZSOC Code: 223112 / Recruitment Consultant. Done with payment, uploaded all the documents online, and status shows as "Lodged".

I wanted to get some advice from you guys on the next steps. Please help me !

1) I've heard the assessment process has been changed and people are getting their assessment results in a months time, after Jan 1st 2015 changes. So my question is, what is actual time that it takes for assessment?? Earlier it was about 12 weeks, but I was wondering what is the time frame now?

2) I have to appear for Language Test and I am confused if I have to choose IELTS or PTE. Can anyone suggest which one is better, faster and easier? I heard PTE is much easier and they give result in a very less time. Need suggestions here.

3) What kind of verification can I expect during my Skill Assessment Process? How do I have to prepare my employer(s) in this regards?

Request someone to please help me in getting my questions clarified. Also, if any members have applied/applying or planning to apply for ANZSCO 223112 / Recruitment Consultant category, please start your discussion here... Birds of same feathers, flock together.


----------



## AliAU (Apr 22, 2015)

I lodged skills on the 16th so we are in a similar place in the process. Registered for ielts but earliest date I could get was end of June, guess I'll just have to wait. 
Good Luck!


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for Applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment today on 25/04/2015, for the ANZSOC Code: 223112 / Recruitment Consultant. Done with payment, uploaded all the documents online, and status shows as "Lodged".
> 
> ...


*I applied recently to Vetassess for skills assessment on 12th of this month & awaiting outcome. I got the my PTE-A scores ready as well.*


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for your response Indossie and AliAU.

I think we all are sailing on the same boat. Let's keep in touch and update each other on the progress in this thread.

I was just curious to check what are your category of ANZSOC ? Is it the same as mine ?

I am also planning to apply and complete the PTE A Test. How different is it from IELTS ? Can you throw so light here ?

Thanks and do keep me posted !


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Thanks for your response Indossie and AliAU.
> 
> I think we all are sailing on the same boat. Let's keep in touch and update each other on the progress in this thread.
> 
> ...


My occupation is 'Human Resource Adviser-223111.' There is a PTE-A thread in the forum, please go through it to get a good idea about it. My only advise would be to familiarise yourself well with the format of the exam & do one or two practice tests before taking the exam. 

Good luck.


----------



## bilalp (Apr 25, 2015)

Helpful post, i ahve eard vestasses is easier of the assesing authorities


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Indossie,

Quick Question... If I appear for IELTS and score 8 points or more, I am eligible to get 20 points. Does the same rule apply for PTE A Test if I score high? Since you have already take the test, you should be hving an idea on this, please suggest.

Can you tell me your PTE scores as well, if you don't mind?


----------



## valerient5 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have to appear for Language Test and I am confused if I have to choose IELTS or PTE. Can anyone suggest which one is better, faster and easier?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Hey Indossie,
> 
> Quick Question... If I appear for IELTS and score 8 points or more, I am eligible to get 20 points. Does the same rule apply for PTE A Test if I score high? Since you have already take the test, you should be hving an idea on this, please suggest.
> 
> Can you tell me your PTE scores as well, if you don't mind?


Yes if you score 8 bands in each component of IELTS General & 79 in each component of PTE-A will fetch you 20 points.

By the way how did you apply for skills assessment? Is it by yourself or through an agent??


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

valerient5 said:


> I have to appear for Language Test and I am confused if I have to choose IELTS or PTE. Can anyone suggest which one is better, faster and easier?


If you are looking for quicker results, I would suggest to go for PTE-A, as the results are declared within 2 days usually, but whereas IELTS takes 13 days to declare the results. Also, many people are finding PTE-A to be easier, but one drawback is that you don't find much study material for preparation.


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys,

One quick query:

I will be applying for PR under CSOL, occupation: market research analyst. I am not sure, whether i have to write IELTS Academic or IELTS General. I asked Vetasses and they replied that they don't need IELTS for the skill assessment. 

So, anyways I am applying for skill assessment in coming weeks,* but I am not sure which IELTS (general or academic) should I write.*

Appreciate your help in advance!

Thanks
Gauraw


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gauraw said:


> Guys,
> 
> One quick query:
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

you have to write IELTS GENERAL (7 BANDS) or PTE ACADEMICS (65 POINTS). I would suggest you to go with PTE-A as its easier and faster.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear Indossie, I have applied with the help of an agent. How bout you ?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Dear Indossie, I have applied with the help of an agent. How bout you ?


I applied myself. I guess you don't need to worry too much about it as you have agent to take care of all the required formalities for applications.


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello guys...

I applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment on 22/4/2015, uploaded all the documents on 24/4/2015, status changed in to "Lodged" on the same day.

I checked in today, now my status shows "In Progress" (today, 28/4/2015).

Please keep this thread alive and post your progress, opinions and share your knowledge. Thanks a lot !


----------



## tipsy.skipsy (May 27, 2014)

*Skill Assessment*

link ----- beupdate.co.uk/indexskills 

Please use this link and update your skill assessment dates .. will provide a reference for other people and for yourself .. this link has also been published on the expat forum here ... please update as much information as possible as this will only help everyone.


----------



## joe07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Guys need some advice i am newbie here and planning for Australia - Financial Investment Adviser (222311). Is there any specific forum for this group if yes please do share.

Experience - 9 years - (222311)

i want to apply directly without agent .. can anyone help me how to do so...


----------



## supinder (Jun 28, 2015)

I have applied for vetasses n yesterday my employer got call from immigration to check about my job ... 
how long I should expect to get response... 
do they visit the place of employment
in person or not ..?


----------



## NIK01 (Aug 6, 2015)

joe07 said:


> Hello Guys need some advice i am newbie here and planning for Australia - Financial Investment Adviser (222311). Is there any specific forum for this group if yes please do share.
> 
> Experience - 9 years - (222311)
> 
> i want to apply directly without agent .. can anyone help me how to do so...


Hi

I have already applied under Anzsco 222311 before 2 Months 

Waiting for reply


----------



## NIK01 (Aug 6, 2015)

joe07 said:


> Hello Guys need some advice i am newbie here and planning for Australia - Financial Investment Adviser (222311). Is there any specific forum for this group if yes please do share.
> 
> Experience - 9 years - (222311)
> 
> i want to apply directly without agent .. can anyone help me how to do so...


Hi

Even i have applied for same Anzsco code ( 222311 ) before 1 1/2 month still waiting for reply


----------

